# Ovens/Tool box



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

It is most likely we will not be getting a oven in our unit do to the shortage, is this something we should push for with our dealer? Do they seem to work good, and do you use them all that much? Just wondering. Also I carry around a tool box with our popup trailer and will keep it for our new one, but what to put in it? What have you learned to keep extras of, and things/tools should we have in it?

Thanks for the help, Rob


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Only thing we've used out oven for is additional storage space


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We've used our oven once to see that it did work. I'm not sure how my wife feels, but I don't think an oven is all that neccessary. Additional storage seems the best idea. As for tool box, I've made my RV tool box a condenced version of my home tool box. Keep spare fuses on hand. Spare screws in various sizes. Elec. tape and variety of the usual hand tools. Hopefully won't need them but I'm sure we will.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We didn't have one in our Kiwi and when I heard about the shortage I decided if it didn't come with one we would wait. We often camp without hookups and I'm tired of using the little Coleman stove top oven. We love to put some of the Costco frozen cinnamon rolls in and rest, before breakfast. For our family we wanted it, and we'll use it too.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We love our oven and wouldn't want a trailer without one!

On our last trip it was so easy to cook a dinner for our large group (3 family's camping together). We put one of those large trays of lasagna from Cosco in there, and when finished we stuck in a tray of garlic bread while the lasagna cooled a little. Voila! dinner for 12 quick and easy.

On our next trip I plan to bake a tri-tip roast. Once again a really good and simple meal to prepare. To possibilites are endless.

It's also a real assest to have when dry camping.

I would ask your dealer to consider installing a convection oven if you want an oven but don't want to wait for the standard gas version. I also know that our dealer will allow delivery without the oven and install it for you when it comes in. Might have to wait a few months, but if you plan on keeping your rig for years, what's the worry?


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

We ordered ours with an oven and when it came without one we insisted they put one in. It only took a few weeks for them to get it and install it. Those fresh baked brownies sure smelled good and tasted better after a long day of dirt biking







. I would get an oven, but my wife will use it a lot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We were told that if we ordered a trailer, we could not be guaranteed an oven due to the shortage. The 26RS that was on the lot had an oven. I don't know really how much that weighed my wife's decision, but it is nice to have the option. I have one of the coleman stovetop units also, but like Y-Guy said, they have their own problems.

Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Got this from the RV Travel #97 News Letter February 22, 2004 issue.

http://www.rvtravel.com/issue97.html

RV OVEN SHORTAGE ABOUT TO END
In the last few months, some RVs have been delivered to
dealers without an oven or with convection ovens as a
substitute. The problem has been caused by a shortage of a
crucial valve an oven needs to function. Well, it looks now
that the shortage will end in the next few weeks because
of a new supply of valves from a company that has stepped up
production to meet demand.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love the oven too. If you don't get it, you may hurt resale value as well. I like the fresh morning cinnamon rolls!


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

We got the convection oven with ours. Works great and brownies taste great made in it also. The added storage space where the conventional oven normally sits is a welcome addition.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We ordered our 25RSS knowing that the oven may not get installed at the factory. We feel the extra space will come in handy if it doesn't. The dealer told us we had about a 1 in 3, maybe 2 in 3, chance it would be in there when it arrives in April.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, you culinary suggestions have not only made me hungry,







but they've also made me start rethinking my usual camping menu. Perhaps I should start using it more, especially in the cooler months of the year. Thanks all.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We use ours every trip.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to respond to the toolbox question.

One day I decided that I was going to move the spare tire because it was right in front of my elec. cord. I discovered that I did not have right wrench, in my toolbox or in the truck, to take the spare tire off of the rack. I am glad I did not need that spare tire on the road due to a flat.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Vice Grips


----------

